# Track Drivin - learn how



## One&Only (Dec 11, 2007)

www.minidriving.com
It's the *Phil Wicks Mini Cooper Driving Academy*
Check out Phil's schedule, you may want to attend if he's in your area.

The Academy is very intense but tons 'O fun...quite a bit of seat time also.

I'll never be a formula 1 racer, but I now can carve a descent curve or 2.
Got a few bucks off my car insurance for attending the Safe Driver School.
It's Grins!:thumbup:


----------



## brkf (May 26, 2003)

Seems any BMWCCA driving course could accomplish the same thing.


----------



## One&Only (Dec 11, 2007)

blueguydotcom said:


> Seems any BMWCCA driving course could accomplish the same thing.


Sure could, you're right...only thing is BMWCCA usually books solid instantly and isn't MINI specific. It's a front wheel drive thing.

BTW, did you know Phil Wicks drove one of the Classic Minis in the original Italian Job movie? I've enjoyed working with him & his instructors.


----------



## brkf (May 26, 2003)

One&Only said:


> Sure could, you're right...only thing is BMWCCA usually books solid instantly and isn't MINI specific. It's a front wheel drive thing.
> 
> BTW, did you know Phil Wicks drove one of the Classic Minis in the original Italian Job movie? I've enjoyed working with him & his instructors.


I guess I'm missing why a Mini-specific school would be fun. I've done BMWCCA schools with my ZHP and I've seen of peeps running Minis 'round tracks.

Didn't know the _Italian Job_ thing but I'm not what you would call a fan of remakes or Marky Mark.


----------



## One&Only (Dec 11, 2007)

blueguydotcom said:


> I guess I'm missing why a Mini-specific school would be fun. I've done BMWCCA schools with my ZHP and I've seen of peeps running Minis 'round tracks.
> 
> Didn't know the _Italian Job_ thing but I'm not what you would call a fan of remakes or Marky Mark.


MINI specific is way fun cause I'm there whizzing with all my friends who drive them...and that's about all!
Guess you could say my peeps make it funner for me.

Not talking about the remake...I'm talking about the original movie made back in the day. The Original movie had 3 classic Mini's in it...You must be really young....not to have even heard of the original Italian Job.


----------



## brkf (May 26, 2003)

One&Only said:


> MINI specific is way fun cause I'm there whizzing with all my friends who drive them...and that's about all!
> Guess you could say my peeps make it funner for me.
> 
> Not talking about the remake...I'm talking about the original movie made back in the day. The Original movie had 3 classic Mini's in it...You must be really young....not to have even heard of the original Italian Job.





bgdc said:


> Didn't know the _Italian Job_ thing but I'm not what you would call a fan of remakes or Marky Mark.


In other words, I know the original film and assumed you were talking about the remake with Marky Mark. I've seen over 5k movies, including the original and remake of The Italian Job. I don't recall anything impressive about the driving in either film. The Mini chase in the first (and only cinematic version worth watching) installment of _The Bourne Identity_ still stands as the best I've seen ever. But that film had a great director who could use a handheld, even within a car, like a pro.


----------



## One&Only (Dec 11, 2007)

LOL...I don't think any of the driving in either movies was that wonderful either.

Sounds like you like great chase scene movies....me too!
About a year ago I started building a collection of "car" movies...you probably could name every one in my collection in a minute.

Ronin is one of my faves...i get it out on a regular basis for an adrenaline rush or 2.

What's your most loved movie in that area.

I just collected "Rendezvous"...you know the 10 min Ferrari footage through the streets of Paris. It was an appropriate addition I thought.


----------

